# Anybody out there....?



## Andrew Green (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello?

This forum seems rather quiet, just wondering who all trains this way?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 8, 2004)

I have in the past.  Erik Paulson's Combat Submission Wrestling.

You?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 8, 2004)

http://members.shaw.ca/ewmaa/

I run that place


----------



## Lisa (Aug 9, 2004)

I train MMA... but I guess you kind of knew that... :uhyeah:


----------



## JDenz (Aug 9, 2004)

Train in buffalo here.


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 9, 2004)

I train.. with you... guess I don't count...


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 9, 2004)

Insedia_Cantharis said:
			
		

> I train.. with you... guess I don't count...


Of course you count, don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 9, 2004)

*SHAMELESS PROMOTIONAL LINE*


I will be coming into this forum more frequently guys and gals.  I was just promoted to Midwestern Regional Director of a new MMA group.  So I will be checking in once in awhile.  

I have trained in several MA from different Karates, Chinese, and Japanese Arts.

I hope I can share information with you all and I in turn will learn from each of you. I also design a News Letter that deals with Terrorism and Martial Arts. I also have a weekly newsletter that I get from the MMA Network.  Much to share. 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 9, 2004)

By MMA I'd mean "It looks like what those guys in MMA competitions do" not crosstraining which is kinda the impression I got from what you said, maybe I'm wrong, but hello anyways...


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 9, 2004)

This is kinda sad...it looks like we (Andrew, Insedia_Cantharis, Nalia and me) might be the only ones who train this way.A few of the others who replyed were into submission wrestling which is great and I love doing it...but still not MMA.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi folks, we train with a MMA mentality.
Marvin
www.wolverinemartialarts.com


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi, 

I belong to a mixed martial arts. Awesome club!!


----------



## Drag'n (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm training in Daidojuku , a hybrid karate system which incorporates alot of Muay thai, Judo,and submission and uses similar rules to MMA.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 16, 2004)

My classes are a mix of:

Boxing
Wrestling  both freestyle and Greco
BJJ
Submission Wrestling
Some Judo and Muay Thai


----------



## ace (Oct 16, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Train in buffalo here.



ME 2,1/2


----------



## RMACKD (Oct 17, 2004)

I have trained in several styles including Shaolin, TKD, MMA, and BJJ. Currently I train with ninjas, samurais, and flying monks in the mountains of sonh Han. The teach me to blow people up without touching them and how to breakdance while floating in the air. Oh yeah and I do some sambo and wrestling on the side.


----------



## Rikki (Oct 21, 2004)

I train MMA with Aaron.


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> ME 2,1/2



I train at a Few Places to get out side the Box.

I have Trained at Horizon Martial Arts School in Arnis & FMA

I train at Denz Dungeon Beacuse I have a few Screws Loose,
Submission Wrestling ,Ground "n Pound , Some Boxing & Kicking

I Train With Boyd Ritchie From Progressive Ground Fighting

And The Vital Point Martial Arts Group> JKD/Kali , Mauy Thai & Grappling Arts

I have competed for

Extreme Fighting Challenge , The United States Ju Jitsu Federation
Ju Jitsu Iternational Federation, Joslin's Grappling Championships
The United States Combat Zone ***.

MMA Record is 3-0

(Kumite) Ju Jitsu Record is 19 - 4

Grappling Record is 6 - 2

Im still a Puppy Growing up in Martial Arts.


----------



## ShotoSan (Dec 8, 2004)

Shotosan is here! And im getting my yellow belt.... now...


----------



## JulesK (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't been on MT forever (sorry, guys--BUSY!), but I train MMA! Erik Paulson's CSW, TBA Thai Boxing and more recently Mario Roberto Jiu-jitsu (go James C!)

Hi, Rikki, how are you? When are you fighting next? Ace, good luck on the 29th--I thought I'd be able to go to the show, but a close friend of mine is also fighting that weekend, and I'd like to be ringside for him.

 jules


----------

